# Winter Sausage Co. Recall



## PA Baker (Jun 1, 2005)

MICHIGAN FIRM RECALLS READY-TO-EAT MEAT PRODUCTS FOR POSSIBLE LISTERIA CONTAMINATION WASHINGTON, May 30, 2005 – 
Winter Sausage Manufacturing, an East Pointe, Mich., firm, is voluntarily recalling approximately 363,332 pounds of ready-to-eat meat products that may be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. 

Subject to recall are various sized packages of the many products including: 
• “M & I BRAND, FLAT COOKED SALAMI.” Each label bears the sell by date “7-27-05” and the product code “7080.” 
• “THE BUTCHER SHOP, at Nino Salvaggio International Market Place, Genuine Canadian Bacon, With Natural Juices.” Each label bears the sell by dates “7-21-05” through “8-19-05” and the product code “1456.” 
• “THE BUTCHER SHOP, at Nino Salvaggio International Market Place, Cooked Italian Sausage.” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-31-05” through “7-11-05” and the product code “6724.” 
• “THE BUTCHER SHOP, at Nino Salvaggio International Market Place, Smoked Italian Sausage.” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-31-05” through “7-18-05” and the product code “6725.” 
• “OLD TYME DELI, Top Round COOKED CORNED BEEF.” Each label bears the sell by dates of “7-11-05” through “8-25-05” and the product codes “796,” “7960” or “4001.” 
• “OLD TYME DELI, ROAST BEEF.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-10-05” through “7-24-05” or “7-17-05”. One of the following product codes is listed on the label: “2044,” “039,” “390,” “2042,” or “0039.” 
• “OLD TYME DELI, Classic, Unsmoked, COOKED PASTRAMI.” Each label bears the sell by dates “7-5-05” through “8-24-05” and the product code “4051.” 
• “RIZK HALAL MEAT, Halal Beef Bologna, With Olives, Natural Smoke Flavor Added.” Each label bears the sell by date “5-21-05” and the product code “3416.” 
• “RIZK HALAL MEAT, HOT N’ SPICY, Halal Skinless, BEEF HOT DOGS” or “RIZK HALAL MEAT, Halal Skinless, BEEF HOT DOGS, Natural Smoke Flavor Added.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-29-05” through “8-11-05” and the product code “3405.” 
• “RIZK HALAL MEATS, Beef Hot Dogs, Natural Smoke Flavor Added.” Each label bears the sell by date “7-28-05” and the product code “3405.” 
• “RIZK HALAL MEAT, HALAL BEEF BOLOGNA WITH PEPPERCORNS, NATURAL SMOKE FLAVOR ADDED.” Each label bears the sell by date “5-28-05” and the product code “3418.” 
• “RIZK HALAL MEAT, HALAL BEEF BOLOGNA WITH PISTACHIOS, NATURAL SMOKE FLAVOR ADDED.” Each label bears the sell by date “5-20-05” and the product code “3417.” 
• “RIZK HALAL MEAT, HALAL, COOKED CORNED BEEF ROUND, 20% Water.” Each label bears the sell by date “7-31-05” and the product code “3411.” 
• “RIZK HALAL MEAT, HALAL, ROAST BEEF.” Each label bears the sell by date “6-30-05” and the product code “3412.” 
• “RIZK HALAL MEAT, HALAL COOKED BEEF SALAMI.” Each label bears the sell by date “5-28-05” and the product code “3419.” 
• “SALAY’S, Natural Casing Franks.” Each label bears the sell by date “8-17-05” and the product code “1005.” 
• “SALAY’S NATURAL CASING FRANKS.” Each label bears the sell by date “8-17-05” and the product code “1005.” 
• “SPARTAN, Roast Beef, Caramel Color Added.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-10-05” through “7-24-05” and the product code “488.” 
• “SPARTAN, Cooked Corned Beef Round, and 20% Water.” Each label bears the sell by dates “7-24-05” through “8-22-05” and the product code “736.”
• “TOP DOG, NATURAL CASING, FULLY COOKED, CONEY HOT DOG.” Each label bears the sell by date “7-27-05.” 
• “WALNUT CREEK, Natural Casing, KNOCKWURST.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-3-05” through “7-10-05” and the product code “788.” 
• “WALNUT CREEK MEATS, Leona (Fine Ground).” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-18-05” through “7-3-05” and the product code “760.” 
• “WALNUT CREEK MEATS, Natural Casing WUNDER WIENER.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-3-05” through “7-10-05” and the product code “774.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, FULLY COOKED, ALL BEEF POLISH.” Each label bears the sell by date “7-27-05” and the product code “7080.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, FULLY COOKED, BEEF RED HOT FRANKS.” Each label bears the sell by date “7-27-05” and the product code “1505.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, Beer Salami.” Each label bears the sell by date “7-16-05” and the product code “2800.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Fully Cooked, Bratwurst.” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-13-05” through “6-28-05” and the product code “7502.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, Cooked Salami.” Each label bears the sell by date “6-18-05” and the product code “2900.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Cooked Corned Beef Round and 20% Water.” Each label bears the sell by dates “7-5-05” through “8-30-05” and the product code “4000.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Dutch Brand Loaf, Made in USA, Browned in Hot Oil.” Each label bears the sell by dates “7-1-05” through “7-1-05” through “7-29-05” and the product code “2350.”
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, Football Sausage.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-10-05” through “7-24-05” and the product code “2400.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Garlic Bologna.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-10-05” through “7-24-05” and the product code “210.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, Head Cheese.” Each label bears the sell by dates “7-22-05” or “8-19-05” and the product code “5100.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Fully Cooked Italian Sausage.” Each label bears the sell by date “6-30-05” and the product code “6714.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, Kielbasa Loaf, Browned in Hot Oil.” Each label bears the sell by dates “7-1-05” through “7-14-05” and the product code “2601.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Natural Casing Knackwurst” or “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Fully Cooked, Knackwurst.” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-31-05” through “7-23-05” and the product code “700.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, Natural Casing, KNACKWURST.” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-31-05” through “7-23-05” and the product code “700.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, Landyagers.” Each label bears the sell by dates “8-7-05” through “8-27-05” and the product code “3200.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Leona, Fine Ground.” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-18-05” through “7-3-05” and the product code “760.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Liverwurst.” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-12-05” through “7-24-05” and the product code “5900.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, Natural Casing Bologna.” Each label bears the sell by date “7-9-05” and the product code “100.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, Olive Loaf.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-20-05” through “7-22-05” and the product codes “1000” or “1001.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, ONION LIVER SAUSAGE.” Each label bears the sell by date “7-6-05” and the product code “5700.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Unsmoked, Cooked Pastrami.” Each label bears the sell by dates “7-16-05” through “8-25-05” and the product code “4050.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, Pickle Loaf, Browned in Hot Oil.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-20-05” through “7-29-05” and the product code “2110.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Fully Cooked Boneless Pit Ham, Water Added.” Each label bears the sell by dates “7-21-05” through “8-23-05” and the product code “4250.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, FULLY COOKED NATURAL CASING, Ring Bologna.” Each label bears the sell by date “6-20-05” and the product code “500.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Roast Beef, Caramel Color Added.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-10-05” through “7-24-05” and the product code “2040” or “2042.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Skinless Wieners.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-14-05” through “7-12-05” and the product code “1200.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Fully Cooked Smoked Kielbasa.” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-31-05” through “7-22-05” or “6-11-05” through “7-17-05” and the product codes “6802” or “6904.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Coney Wieners.” Each label bears the sell by date “6-3-05” and the product code “1000.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, SMOKED SAUSAGE.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-14-05” through “7-10-05” and the product code “4800.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Spiral Sliced, Fully Cooked, Honey Cured Ham.” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-12-05” through “6-28-05” and the product code “4550.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, Cooked Salami.” Each label bears the sell by date “7-9-05” and the product code “2900.” 
• “WORLD FAMOUS, TONY PACKO’S, Skinless, Hickory Smoked, Toledo’s Authentic Hungarian Hot Dog!” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-26-05” through “7-13-05” and the product code “976.”
• “WORLD FAMOUS, TONY PACKO’S, Hickory Smoked, Toledo’s Authentic Hungarian Hot Dog!” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-30-05” through “7-18-05” and the product code “975.” 
• “WORLD FAMOUS, TONY PACKO’S, Fully Cooked, FRONT STREET FRANKS.” Each label bears the sell by dates “6-07-05” through “7-12-05” and the product code “977.” 
• “TONY PACKO’S, Natural Casing Hickory Smoked, Toledo’s Authentic Hungarian Hot Dog.” Each label bears the product code “6750.” 
• “World Famous, TONY PACKO’S Café, Hickory Smoked, Toledo’s Authentic Hungarian Hot Dog!” Each label bears the sell by dates “5-30-05” through “7-18-05” or “7-23-05” and the product code “6755.” 
• “TONY PACKO’S, Fully Cooked Collagen, Bratwurst.” Each label bears the sell by date “6-15-05” and the product code “982.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Natural Casing, Wieners.” Each label bears the sell by date “6-3-05” and the product code “1000.” 
• “WINTER SAUSAGE, Beef Hot Dogs, Natural Casing.” Each label bears the sell by date “6-12-05” and the product code “1081.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Fully Cooked, Hot Salami Snax.” Each label bears the sell by dates “8-2-05” through “8-15-05” and the product code “8325.” 
• “WINTER’S PREMIUM DELI, Fully Cooked, Mild Salami Snax.” Each label bears the sell by dates “7-22-05” through “8-21-05” and the product code “8300.”


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, PA Baker! Maybe we need a new "Food Recall" forum?


----------

